# Occasional sound dropouts



## Major dude (Oct 28, 2002)

I`ve noticed recently that my TiVo recordings off my daewoo freeview box have occasional sound dropouts.

Its like tape dropout where you loose a syllable in speech and happens a couple of times every 15 mins or so although I haven`t been timing the frequency as yet.

Any ideas as to whether its the freeview box or the TiVo?


----------



## ericd121 (Dec 12, 2002)

I'm having the same audio dropouts.

I thought it might be *Mode 0*, but I, too, have a *Daewoo*...Ooo!


----------



## warrenrb (Jul 21, 2002)

Did you guys get this resolved?


----------



## RichardJH (Oct 7, 2002)

I asked the same in another thread http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=288630 At least I now know that it isn't just me. For info my Freeview box is a Bush DFTAII.

It would be a good idea if these 2 threads are merged.


----------

